# Stinky Tink



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

It's been a while since I have been on the forum so thought I would reintroduce myself. I make handmade custom dog equipment; collars, leads, harnesses etc. I can be found most weekends throughout the year in a field somewhere with my stall at dogs shows or flyball and agility shows. I also have the website for online purchases.

I am in the process of designing some more of my own ribbons which will hopefully be available soon. The next one will be the chasing sheep ribbon but it has a collie dog in there as well.

I have also just started a range of t shirts with my own designs relating to the dog world.

My latest ribbon, not my own design, is Retro Lime which looks fab on lots of different colours of webbing webbing.









www.stinkytink.co.uk


----------

